# Ottawa venues



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey folks, my band The Allez Cats are finally ready for Prime Time, looking for gigs in Ottawa and surrounding areas. Any leads/contact info that anyone can share is appreciated.

The Allez Cats are a 3-piece rock n’ roll band from Ottawa that plays classic and modern rock songs in a 1950’s style.

Check us out at theAllezcats.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great band name.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

The Brass Monkey might be an option


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Great band name.


It is definitely a great name. There used to be a rockabilly trio in the Waterloo area calked The Grease Marks. All three musicians happened to be named Mark. They were awesome.


----------



## kyuquot (Mar 14, 2011)

I know Denis at Mavericks is starting to book again. They have a $500 fee for sound and stuff though so it is a pay to play type thing. That said, I kind get where they are coming from post Covid but downloading cost onto one band is pretty heavy. We, (Foreman And Co.) are based outside of the city but would consider splitting the cost for a night with a couple of other bands. Stuff to think about anyhow.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Try reaching out to Shawn Scallen from Spectrasonic, he is the ones who runs it and puts on all sorts of shows. My old band has been dealing with him from 2007 when we were a hardcoreish type band till the pandemic started with their newer (2012 +) Alternative band.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure if you are on Facebook, but check out this page. They post most of the gigs in Ottawa. Just contact the venues that are listed. 
Log into Facebook


----------



## Havok (11 mo ago)

Hey what a coincidence, i was asking info from Maverick's, my 'for fun' 90s cover band is looking for gigs, and I've never played outside Montreal wanted to get information, He's been very responsive in providing info.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks all for the leads. I’ll start doing the rounds this week.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Duntov said:


> The Brass Monkey might be an option


Already trying to engage


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Chito said:


> Not sure if you are on Facebook, but check out this page. They post most of the gigs in Ottawa. Just contact the venues that are listed.
> Log into Facebook


Thanks great idea


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Gene Machine said:


> Already trying to engage


That place is a hop, skip, and jump away from me. Keep us posted and I'll come see the show..


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

As other have noted, Maverick's is a good option. I think their capacity is around 200 people. 

You can also look at Live on Elgin, which is a smaller venue (100 people?). I'm not sure what their "rental fee" is like.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

kyuquot said:


> I know Denis at Mavericks is starting to book again. They have a $500 fee for sound and stuff though so it is a pay to play type thing.


I've never played at Mavericks and I didn't know they charge $500. That's a lot of money. I haven't been there either in a long long time. But $500 TO PLAY in a show? Screw that.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chito said:


> I've never played at Mavericks and I didn't know they charge $500. That's a lot of money. I haven't been there either in a long long time. But $500 TO PLAY in a show? Screw that.


If you play a good show how much do I tip them? Another $200?


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Chito said:


> I've never played at Mavericks and I didn't know they charge $500. That's a lot of money. I haven't been there either in a long long time. But $500 TO PLAY in a show? Screw that.


Yeah, that's absolutely insane! I thought the Brass Monkey was bad calling us constantly to fill spots on Open Mic nights always expect us to play for free but this is a new one to me


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Years ago many Ottawa bar owners got together and set a low fee for bands and musicians. I would assume they are still doing it?


----------

